# Lumosity



## HarryHawk (Jun 24, 2021)

Does anyone use www.lumosity.com ?

There is a free version that provides three different games to play every day.  They claim -- 
_Improve memory, increase focus, and feel sharper_​_with the #1 brain training app, personalized for you_

It seems like it has improved my memory, of course it may be that I don't actually remember what my memory was like several months back.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

I subscribed to Lumosity for several years. My subscription just ended, and I decided to give it a rest for a while. There were several games that I really enjoyed and did nearly every day. I guess everyone finds their favorites. The games are fun, and I do think they make our minds livelier.

The only downside is that it is a little bit expensive.


----------



## HarryHawk (Jun 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I subscribed to Lumosity for several years. My subscription just ended, and I decided to give it a rest for a while. There were several games that I really enjoyed and did nearly every day. I guess everyone finds their favorites. The games are fun, and I do think they make our minds livelier.
> 
> The only downside is that it is a little bit expensive.


I've never tried the paid subscription, just the free version.  The free version provides access to three games a day that are preselected by Lumosity.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2021)

For years,   I used to enjoy that site for free.   

After a while  they  want  to get you hooked on the better games that cost money, so I gave it up.


----------

